
The Home Food Lab Project - basileafe
The Project:<p>It is The Cook for a Year Project. To be precise,  cook 500 dishes in 330 days. Yes, you read it right.  My kitchen will be a food lab and I will cook 500 meals in 11 months or 48 weeks, or 330 days. And my Final dish is set to be on July 1st 2021.<p>The Contender:
...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.urbancottage.net&#x2F;recipes&#x2F;the-home-food-lab-project
======
rdtwo
Do they have to be unique? Cause otherwise that’s pretty easy

------
TomMarius
Any interesting technology you're going to make/use?

